# My GTO beginnings!



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Hello Forum....I am new to this forum. I recently purchased a 1968 GTO convertible. I feel pretty lucky that I was able to get it. The caris in kinda rough shape....needs a lot of TLC.

Here is a picture or two...


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Anderslober said:


> Hello Forum....I am new to this forum. I recently purchased a 1968 GTO convertible. I feel pretty lucky that I was able to get it. The caris in kinda rough shape....needs a lot of TLC.
> 
> Here is a picture or two...


Welcome! Looks like a great foundation and nothing is more fun than going topless. :yesnod:

Lot of info here on the forum in which ever way you decide to build the car. Put together a plan of attack, be patient, and don't expect to rebuild it on a shoestring budget and get discouraged - do it right and do it once. :thumbsup:


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Hey Jim....cool. Thanks. My intentions are definitely to get it done right. It is a long term project for me. Noreal rush. Slow and easy and correct.
I will definitely consult this forum often.

The car will retain its original verdoro green metallic color.


----------



## tiretread (Sep 28, 2015)

Welcome aboard! This forum is a great place to find some GTO knowledge.


----------



## 03Marauderman (Dec 29, 2018)

Welcome as well.....When I see a car like this, I often wonder when was that magical moment when it crossed the threshold from its original beauty to the condition its in....Realizing it doesn't happen at once, never the less, its a continuous downward spiral until it either goes to scrap or is saved by someone with the strength & desire to bring it back and restore its dignity....Remembering these cars when they were new... a 69 Verdoro Green Conv., perhaps with a parchment interior....Absolutely stunning......Keep the faith....


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Just a QQ.....regarding front bushings......how do you know if you have oval or round bushings? I would like to buy a front bushing kit, but I dont know if the car has round or oval control arm bushings. (I have not seen the car with my own eyes yet...)


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Yahooooo!.....finally! My car was loaded for transport yesterday evening. Shady night op!

Next stop New Jersey shipping docks.....awesome.!


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

My lonesome GTO conv. awaiting consolidated shipment in New Jersey........cant wait!,!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Anderslober said:


> My lonesome GTO conv. awaiting consolidated shipment in New Jersey........cant wait!,!




Where is it going to??


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Denmark.


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

My GTO is almost home! Unpacked in Hamburg.......ready for transport to Denmark. Awesome!


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

My magnificent GTO is home!))

So the resto process starts!

Awesome!


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

My GTO was picked up today. The anti_rust process starts.

I did a small engine service...i was very nervous that the engine was stuck...it turned fine with a breaker bar!....inspected and cleaned all plugs, checked oil/coolant, new battery..put some fuel in the bowl/carb...the animal started on the very first crank!! Shock!


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

Tx for the updates!!!


----------



## AZTempest (Jun 11, 2019)

My first car was a 68 Lemans. Love that body style. Yours is so much nicer being a GTO and a rag top. Keep the photos coming.

Jim


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

thanks for saving another one from the scrap heap....our cars are like land, They aint making anymore!!

have fun....


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Here we go......massive surgery....prepping for sanding and paint.......


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

The famously difficult GTO endura nose fitment!! Enjoy.....


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

An update. Left/right lower fender patches cut out...new patches going in. Rust treatment through and through!


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Does the huge awful `photobucket` logo appear on the photos??


----------



## curtis.smith68 (May 9, 2018)

Anderslober said:


> Does the huge awful `photobucket` logo appear on the photos??


It does. I moved away from Photobucket to Flicker personally. IT's really simple to use and free.


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

25FD6E38-458D-4670-A208-009EC69C52FD by Anders Lober, on Flickr


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Flickr upload test.....seems to work fine.....

Regarding the earlier Photobucket images.....were they also fuzzy/out of focus? Why do they do it like that?.?


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

My car is getting the royal treatment. Right side was the worst. All rust getting cut out. New outer wheelhouses are goin`in too! Should be good.

3C9C9302-784C-4BB5-9197-1A512A3052C5 by Anders Lober, on Flickr

55C9EC7D-A6F0-416C-8D08-E026C7809E1F by Anders Lober, on Flickr


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

How do you upload video to this forum?? I have a short video of the engine running......


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Anderslober said:


> How do you upload video to this forum?? I have a short video of the engine running......


I don't think you can upload a video directly to the forum. I believe other members upload the video to YouTube and then add a link from the forum to the YouTube video. I am not too good with this kinda thing. There may be other hosts other than YouTube?

Car is looking good and you are moving right along. :thumbsup:


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Thanks...yes of course..upload through the `Tube.....carb totally rebuilt, oil/filter changed twice(first time with mystery oil treatment), plugs, coil, rotor, wires, d-cap, condenser,,,,,all changed. Oil pressure is healthy 50psi at idle.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Sounds good. How many miles on the engine? Original?


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

55000 miles or so. Sadly the original engine is long gone. I actually tried to find it, based on some knowledge from the former owner. No luck.
The engine is a period correct 68 WZ code. The former owner said something about `warranty replacement unit`...I am just happy its a real 400\4sp, high comp engine....and it puuuurrrs! Some shots.......


----------



## Scott70 (Jul 30, 2019)

Very nice! Best of luck with the restoration. Nice to see it being done carefully and tastefully.


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Left fender patched up and anti-rusted. During cutting of the rear left quarter/trunk area....check out what we found! Hehehehe...good times the 70`s!,!


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Trunk is going in. Test fitment. With new dropoffs going in too. Anti-rust sauce all over!


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

I got my new SS tank kit yesterday too. Nicely made and good quality.


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi forum...what are these `flaps` for? And what is the official name?
They sit under the rear bumper above the exhaust pipes.


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

New trunk floor and dropoffs almost done. Antirust goo all over the place.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Just remember if the compression is above 9.5 you will have to have a source for 103-110 octane Torco to keep it from spark knocking itself to death. Other option is to have ports opened up or custom pistons. High compression cast iron head pontiacs dont like the swill they pass of for gasoline these days.


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Gotcha! Here in Denmark in my home town, they sell 100octane(highest possible). Add booster.....for a slightly higher octane number.


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Left side is almost done now. Outer wheel house test fitted, cut and welded in....soon quarter goes on....


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Making progress....last fitment of left quarter...welding in quarter today....


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Left side is done! Dripping with seam sealer...awesome! Now onto to rear and right side. Paint soon!


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Glad to see another 68 being saved!


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Anderslober said:


> Hi forum...what are these `flaps` for? And what is the official name?
> They sit under the rear bumper above the exhaust pipes.


Those are called 

'Shield - Tail Lamp Splash'

Keeps road debris from splashing onto the taillights.


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

My `new` right side door jamb section arrived. It will be fitted today/tomorrow. The section came from a HT, but the section we need is the same as for conv.


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

New door jamb being fitted.....awesome......


----------



## Jhngto921 (Sep 10, 2019)

*Bumper??*

I see you are making progress, I have a 1970 convertible GTO and just need a endura front bumper. Any available?? 
appreciate any help. 

thanks Jerry


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Parts Place....1970 endura bumper...500bucks......

I had to buy a new one for my car.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Looks like some great progress! I'm not on here terribly often these days but drop me a PM if there's anything I can help with as you move forward! -Andy


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Making progress on the right side.......quarter almost ready to be tacked in! Inner and outer wheel houses fixed too.


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

I have started to put together my hideaway lights. I bought the ful (new)l kit at Parts Place.

After putting together the lights...it seems the hideaway doors ride very `hard`......can this be adjusted or `lubed`. I am not sure the vacuum system will be able to operate the system.....


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Sadly, the passenger door was unsaveable. It had some quite advanced rust on the bottom. A cut`n patch was an option, but I went for a new door shell from AMD. No future worries.


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

The right side quarter also gets fitted today. Paint soon! Yey!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Anderslober said:


> The right side quarter also gets fitted today. Paint soon! Yey!


Great job! You are really moving along on your project.

Did you have any issues using the hardtop quarter panels on the convertible? This question has come up several times as we know the contour between the two types of panels is supposed to be different? Is splicing them as you did the answer so that they can be used?


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

The HT quarter does fit, but yes, you need to `massage` it a bit. We left as much of the upper original quarter panel as possible. When we get it welded in.....I will send pictures....


----------



## gtojoe68 (Jan 4, 2019)

Anderslober said:


> The HT quarter does fit, but yes, you need to `massage` it a bit. We left as much of the upper original quarter panel as possible. When we get it welded in.....I will send pictures....


I too have this question. My driver side quarter (68 conv GTO too) may need replacement when i get around to body and paint. Depends on how good the body man i pick is with a dolly. Money ran out after mechanical side of resto so it has to wait. Please let us know!


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Here are some pictures of our fitment. Its straight and nice......last few corrections touches...then paint prep!


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

When the last few corrections and welds have been made, we move to do a body-lift so the frame/chassis can be media blasted and painted/treated. New body bushings, brake lines, fuel lines and paint(verdoro green metallic) follow. Engine will also be taken out and painted. Should be good!


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Trial fitment of new bumper. Looking real good! Fitment was bang on.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Anderslober said:


> Trial fitment of new bumper. Looking real good! Fitment was bang on.


You are doing some great work with your project, and moving right along. Keep posting the pictures! :thumbsup:


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

My GTO project is moving along. New passenger side door was a real pain to fit. It was an AMD door. It needed major ‘massaging’ in order to fit acceptably. Last fender patch also welded in. Just a couple of patches on the rear and in the trunk to go....then body lift and blasting of frame.


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Operations underway. Looks darn cool!


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Project is moving along. Rear corners were fabricated and patched in. One or two patches in the trunk area also welded in.


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Right side rear......


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Last welding has been down. We are now tearing down car...getting ready for paint. The engine is also coming out for paint.


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Engine is out! Yikes....


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Shucks......windshield was cracked....so we took it out.....and found a bit more rust....on it goes!


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

A HUGE day today.....frame and body separated...all went well. Frame is nice. All new bushings going in everywhere!


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks for the GREAT pictures of your progress.


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Frame completely disassembled! Enjoy! Blasting monday!


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Things are moving along. Engine is being readied for paint. Unfortunately 1 manifold bolt broke and we are uable to budge whats left of it. We have soaked it in PB blaster, heated it, welded a couple of nuts on it....just wont budge. 
I am installing RamAir manifolds.....the bolt that wont budge is on the left forward exhaust...right bolt. If we are unable to get it out and just cut it of...will that be enough to hold the Ram Air manifolds tight enough with no leaks? Any ideas appreciated...tahnks.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

I'd take it to a machine shop and have them remove it. Not hard to do but can be a problem if not done right. You may have to supply the correct tap to clean up the threads afterwards.


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Manifold bolt succes!


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Frame blasting!


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Engine is alomost done,,,YEY!


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

Amazing pictures/progress. Like those cast iron headers.


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

I am new to the forum and to this thread.
What type headers are those?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

dadspackard31 said:


> I am new to the forum and to this thread.
> What type headers are those?


Cast iron Ram Air exhaust manifolds. They can be purchased aftermarket.


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Wow! My frame is gorgeous! Just finished coating! Awesome!


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Rear end is back together again...looks awesome!


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Disc brake conversion getting installed. Looks real pppuuuurty’!


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Front end is done. All new brake and fuel lines installed. Engine is soon ready to be mounted!


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Engine mounted! Looks bloody awesome!!


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

I'd flip the sway bar link bolt with the threads to the bottom. As soon as you put any weight on the frame the link bolt will be rubbing on some other component. Do not trim the bolt length until full weight is on the frame.


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Sway bar bolts flipped. Project is moving along....new disc brakes up front....new gas tank...new exhaust.......


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

A short video of car running again! Awesome sound! Very potent!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Looks great, sounds even better. But I have to ask, why go through all the work you are doing and the floor pans have not been cleaned up and undercoated/painted?


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Of course the floor pans will be cleaned up an`all...but that comes a bit later.
We took the first drive in car today!....yeye!
I am having a bit of trouble with lock up on the rear wheels with the new brake system......is there any way to adjust the disc/drum prop valve? Thanks


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

My Goat, Valentine, is almost all back together again. She was picked up today on her way to be painted! Yey!


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

A small update...the Goat is in the paint booth! Yeye! The color in the pictures is not the final color...just pre-color. Verdoro Green Metallic goes on today! Getting close to completion now!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Looking real good. But why the base green and not a dark primer?


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

No idea.....I aint no painter!


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Today VERDORO was applied........looks awesome!


----------



## tiretread (Sep 28, 2015)

That looks great!


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

My GOAT is being put back together.....


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Almost done.....


----------

